# Devil's Gate, London



## dsankt (Aug 19, 2008)

"I'm glad I don't do that for a job" declared a casually dressed woman strolling past. Snappel, Loops and I stood around the cover inspecting a shaft, legit in thigh rubber and viz. We looked at each other and laughed. A job, we do this for kicks. I presume the though of descending into the dark warren of victorian brick has never crossed her mind. Offer her a thousand pounds and she might give it serious thought, offer her an afternoon of adventure in a storm relief sewer with no costs, no contracts and no strings attached and she'd look disgusted at the mere suggestion.


*Gravy*





_Sewer junction, Devil's Gate storm relief sewer. It relieves the sewer in storms. Champion effort._


Where did we lose our sense of adventure, our curiosity? Where did we go so wrong?


*Ascent*




_A little like ice-climbing but on a wall of sanitary pads, jellyfish, toilet paper and assorted gunk. Knife your hands between the grille, kick your toes into the gaps then lift yourself upwards. Gloves are optional but advised. This is a screening grille placed before a tunnel into a pumping station which elevates the flow via fuckoff big pumps so it may continue to gravity feed east across london._

*Nose perch*




_Snappel shooting the pad rack. Daylight + fluro._

*Jockup*




_All Hail LeatherOaks._


----------



## samsmeg123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good exploration dsankt, and lol @ the silly woman


----------



## snappel (Aug 19, 2008)

The woman was great, but it was funnier watching dsankt hold that pose for 30 seconds...


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice pics & report! You guys have been bloody busy lately!


----------



## dsankt (Aug 20, 2008)

snappel said:


> The woman was great, but it was funnier watching dsankt hold that pose for 30 seconds...



Glad you took such great delight in my jockupedness good sir


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow I missed this one. That climbing looks fun, my dad's mate was a sewer worker and he said there was more to sewers than just shit,blobs and fanny pads. Looks amazing.


----------



## Zero (Aug 24, 2008)

Me and dempsey got majorly soaked wet and muddied opening that hatch.... Lesson learnt


----------



## FknSamuelBonney (Aug 26, 2008)

Good pictures and points. I've been thinking along those lines recently as I see my peers 'maturing' and becoming 'more responsible'... Watching as they are gripped by the tedium of the approaching big 'wide-world', gaining responsibility at the expense of fun and free-thinking; dragging themselves down into the consumer culture that surrounds them. It's no wonder that people complain about the lack of creativity these days when they allow themselves to become so trapped.

Makes me thankful that I was introduced to this hobby at this stage of my life.

Now... Lets get a car .

---
Sam, "The places".


----------

